# Ibrahimovic - Milan. Berlusconi:"Siamo ottimisti".



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".

Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

3 attaccanti addirittura. Menez Ibra e Martinez non bastano? Oltre ad El Sha e Matri.


----------



## Patryipe (12 Giugno 2015)

Come tre attaccanti? Pensate agli altri reparti!

Buona notizia comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



Silvio è scatenato


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



Jackson + Ibra + un altro forte? Fantastico.
Però servono anche Kondo a centrocampo (come minimo) e qualcosa in difesa. Non facciamo il vecchio errore di comprare solo attaccanti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma Ibra e Martinez bastano secondo me per l'attacco. Prendessero all'istante Kondogbia e un centrale di difesa forte!

Comunque quest'estate i fuochi d'artificio!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Dai Silvio, sguinzaglia il condor!


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



Berlusca è ottimista su Jackson -> mezzora dopo Jackson è del Milan
Berlusca è ottimista su Ibra -> ... 

Comunque col terzo attaccante probabilmente si riferisce a qualcuno che abbiamo già in rosa


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

fregatevene di cio' che dice sugli attaccanti..basta che arrivino i campioni daiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me intendeva Kondogbia col terzo attaccante, visto che non sa manco chi sia.


----------



## Lollo7zar (12 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 3 attaccanti addirittura. Menez Ibra e Martinez non bastano? Oltre ad El Sha e Matri.



probabilmente menez e matri non ci saranno a fine mercato, però c'è niang, chissà magari è un trequartista ed è vazquez


----------



## The P (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



O parla di Kondogbia oppure è Brahimi, il trequartista dietro ai due bomber


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (12 Giugno 2015)

ma l'avete visto l'articolo su calciomercato.com???
ho avuto un mancamento....


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> O parla di Kondogbia oppure è Brahimi, il trequartista dietro ai due bomber



Smettila di illudermi


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il terzo "attaccante" ideale si chiama Antonio Conte. Sarebbe scudetto senza giocare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2015)

Si vabbè, ma gli altri reparti?


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2015)

bruciato anche Ibra  ora manca Kondogbia


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

CALCIOMERCATO.com 

In esclusiva : Ibra è fatta !!! Lo svedese ha accettato il contratto biennale a più di 6 milioni annui ( gli stessi soldi che prenderebbe in 1 anno al PSG .


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> ma l'avete visto l'articolo su calciomercato.com???
> ho avuto un mancamento....



Siamo in due direi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me intendeva Kondogbia col terzo attaccante, visto che non sa manco chi sia.



Probabile.

Cmq incredibile come sta annunciando tutto Silvio


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Siamo in due direi.




Tre


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Smettila di illudermi



un futuro elettore di forza italia 

Menez sloggia secondo me.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> CALCIOMERCATO.com
> 
> In esclusiva : Ibra è fatta !!! Lo svedese ha accettato il contratto biennale a più di 6 milioni annui ( gli stessi soldi che prenderebbe in 1 anno al PSG .


E la miseria, pure Ibra? Ma sul serio? Ma quanti soldi abbiamo???


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



Il 3° attaccante non serve a niente. Le squadre si fanno a centrocampo. Comunque Ibra e JM sono già uno dei migliori attacchi in giro dopo quelli inarrivabili


----------



## Elmajiko10 (12 Giugno 2015)

Non so perché ma l articolo è già stato tolto....


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> CALCIOMERCATO.com
> 
> In esclusiva : Ibra è fatta !!! Lo svedese ha accettato il contratto biennale a più di 6 milioni annui ( gli stessi soldi che prenderebbe in 1 anno al PSG .


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



In realtà preferirei due attaccanti e due centrocampisti, se intendono comprare tre attaccanti forti trascurando centrocampo e difesa non va bene comunque. 
In ogni caso Silviuccio pare scatenato. Bello coi soldi altrui,vero?


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Smettila di illudermi



Magarli parla di Eder. 

No beh, credo proprio che parli di Brahimi, su cui il Porto sembra però irremovibile. 
Le alternative circolate nei giorni scorsi sono Embolo e Gabbiadini.


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

La mia sensazione è che l'attesa per Jackson sia dovuta ad Ibra. Credo proprio che le due operazione vadano a braccetto. O vanno in porto tutte e due o niente.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Giugno 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma l articolo è già stato tolto....


veramente c'è ancora, anche se la fonte imho è da prendere con le pinze


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

su Calciomercato.com dicono che è fatta per Ibra. Annunciare lui e Martinez la stessa sera mi farebbe venire un mancamento...


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html





Aron ha scritto:


> Magarli parla di Eder.
> 
> No beh, credo proprio che parli di Brahimi, su cui il Porto sembra però irremovibile.
> Le alternative circolate nei giorni scorsi sono Embolo e Gabbiadini.


A me piacerebbe un sacco Felipe Anderson...


----------



## The P (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Magarli parla di Eder.
> 
> *No beh, credo proprio che parli di Brahimi, su cui il Porto sembra però irremovibile.
> *Le alternative circolate nei giorni scorsi sono Embolo e Gabbiadini.


Ragazzi Brahimi non è del Porto. Il Porto l'ha acquistato perché la Doyen non poteva e detiene solo il 20% del giocatore. Sul sito della Doyen risulta tra i suoi calciatori. A differenza per esempio di Falcao e Kondogbia che risultano acquisiti dal Monaco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2015)

Con Ibra e J.Martinez, Menez dobbiamo venderlo subito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Con Ibra e J.Martinez, Menez dobbiamo venderlo subito.




Si si via via ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si si via via ...


Magari lo diamo al Monaco per Kondogbia...
Dai Ibra che ti aspettiamo!


----------



## Black (12 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me intendeva Kondogbia col terzo attaccante, visto che non sa manco chi sia.



anche secondo me... 

comunque le dichiarazioni di Ibra, con il riferimento alla CL che non è importante sono secondo me una grande apertura al Milan. Di più non poteva certo dire!

dai che il sogno si avvera, Ibra+JM!!


----------



## Gas (12 Giugno 2015)

Comunque su topcalcio24 scrivono che abbiamo preso sia Ibra che JM... mah...


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Con Ibra e J.Martinez, Menez dobbiamo venderlo subito.



Credo proprio che Menez finirà al Monaco.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Giugno 2015)

L'affare Ibra è ben impostato ma ancora non siamo arrivati alla chiusura, ci vorranno settimane. Probabilmente si sta aspettando che il PSG trovi il sostituto


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe un sacco Felipe Anderson...



Anche a me.
Al Milan piace, ma con Lotito è difficile trattare. Si dice inoltre che lo voglia tenere almeno un altro anno.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Con Ibra e J.Martinez, Menez dobbiamo venderlo subito.



beh ovvio, andrà ad alleggerire il cash per kondogbia. 

va bene budget illimitato, ma cerchiamo di vendere dove possibile.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Con Ibra e J.Martinez, Menez dobbiamo venderlo subito.



Io lo terrei.......sinceramente....una grande squadra deve avere delle riserve di "lusso" e il francese sarà anarchico (con pippo che altro vuoi fare)ma ci ha salvato molte volte. Piazzerei matri,cerci ,e forse elsha in prestito...e pure niang che non mi ë mai piaciuto.


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche a me.
> Al Milan piace, ma con Lotito è difficile trattare. Si dice inoltre che lo voglia tenere almeno un altro anno.


Se gli metti sul piatto 30/35 milioni te lo porta a Milanello sulle spalle.


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se gli metti sul piatto 30/35 milioni te lo porta a Milanello sulle spalle.



Lotito lo valuta 100 milioni. 
Ovviamente è una valutazione senza senso, ma fa capire che sotto ai 50 milioni non scende


----------



## walter 22 (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



Il nano con i soldi degli altri spende e spande ma non dimenticarti gli altri reparti.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

Dopo Jackson vogliamo Ibra a fianco. Sarebbe una delle coppie più terrificanti del mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

Dobbiamo chiudere per Ibra, con Jackson Martinez sarebbe la coppia più forte della serie A. Soltanto Tevez e Morata gli terrebbero testa e se partisse Tevez sarebbero anche più forti della coppia Dybala-Morata.


----------



## Litte2307 (12 Giugno 2015)

Come si fa ad accusare il Berlusca di spendere solo con i soldi altrui, quando soltanto lui ci ha portato in vetta al mondo e ci ha fatto conquistare 5 Champions League?? Siamo tutti felici dell'arrivo di Bee (io per primo), ma non dimentichiamo la storia, perché non avrebbe senso e sarebbe ridicolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma parliamo del nano che fa il grosso con i soldi degli altri ???? Hahahaha che vecchio eroe


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Come si fa ad accusare il Berlusca di spendere solo con i soldi altrui, quando soltanto lui ci ha portato in vetta al mondo e ci ha fatto conquistare 5 Champions League?? Siamo tutti felici dell'arrivo di Bee (io per primo), ma non dimentichiamo la storia, perché non avrebbe senso e sarebbe ridicolo.



Se vabbè , però ti ha fatto mangiare pupu per tutti gli anni dopo ..


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

No ma avete presente Ibra in coppia con JM? roba che le difese saltano in aria e non arrivano alla fine sane.
Questo mercato potrebbe essere da paura.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vabbè , però ti ha fatto mangiare pupu per tutti gli anni dopo ..



Quoto, se non era per Bee quest'anno facevamo l'ItalMilan con Sarri. Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci... 
Berlusconi stasera ha confermato il suo piano iniziale, con quelle dichiarazioni rilasciate su Bee: fare l'eroe del Milan con i soldi degli altri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro, secondo me, l'arrivo di Ibra sarebbe la garanzia di un grande campionato di Martinez. Ibra infatti toglierebbe tutta la pressione che Martinez avrebbe ad essere il bomber della squadra, questo da un punto di vista psicologico, da un punto di vista tecnico poi Ibra assisterebbe il colombiano più di quanto potrebbe fare la squadra senza Zlatan. 
Insomma, Martinez da solo potrebbe essere un incognita dato che va per i trenta e viene dal campionato portoghese ma con Ibra a fianco sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2015)

Ibra e Jackson Martinez coppia da 50 gol in campionato.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Giugno 2015)

Chi sarà il terzo attaccante a cui accennava il Cavaliere?


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quoto, se non era per Bee quest'anno facevamo l'ItalMilan con Sarri. Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci...
> Berlusconi stasera ha confermato il suo piano iniziale, con quelle dichiarazioni rilasciate su Bee: fare l'eroe del Milan con i soldi degli altri



Il Napoli deve avere chiesto indicazioni sul mercato a Silvio.. dentro Sarri.. Valdifiori..


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Chi sarà il terzo attaccante a cui accennava il Cavaliere?



Menez


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2015)

Dai su, una nostra rinascita con Ibra con la 10 e la fascia di capitano è imperativo.
Se va a finire così mi abbono pur abitando a Roma.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Pedullà Ibra verrà sicuramente al Milan*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

*Calciomercato.com dà in esclusiva la notizia che Ibra ha raggiunto l'accordo con Galliani per venire al Milan-
Contratto Biennale da oltre 6 Mln-
Cartellino da concordare con il PSG da parte del Milan.*


----------



## Hammer (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà Ibra verrà sicuramente al Milan*



Serata da eiaculazione multipla


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma Ibra e Martinez bastano secondo me per l'attacco. Prendessero all'istante Kondogbia e un centrale di difesa forte!
> 
> Comunque quest'estate i fuochi d'artificio!



Bastano e avanzano, dobbiamo usare i soldi dove serve assolutamente. Bisogna concentrarsi su Kondogbia, e poi serve assolutamente un regista e un centrale difensivo forte (chiaramente oltre a Ibra)
Per forza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà:"Ibra al 60-70% al Milan"*


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:"Ibra al 60-70% al Milan"*


Insomma... arrivano tutti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà Ibra verrà sicuramente al Milan*





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com dà in esclusiva la notizia che Ibra ha raggiunto l'accordo con Galliani per venire al Milan-
> Contratto Biennale da oltre 6 Mln-
> Cartellino da concordare con il PSG da parte del Milan.*



Ibra-Jackson: non li fermi neanche con le cannonate!!! Attacco illegale per la serie A e per me il più forte in europa dopo quello del Barcellona.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. *



In tutto questo, io credo che a Sinisa a forza di sorridere saranno spuntati altri 32 denti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. *



Leggo che Raiola vorrebbe liberarlo per una cifra irrisoria, e noi vorremmo dare Rami in cambio. Se facciamo sto pezzo.....


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

si ma in difesa chi gioca poi???


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:"Ibra al 60-70% al Milan"*



Lo sapevamo già... Ibra voleva restare e ora che i rinforzi stanno arrivando è giusto riprovarci!!!!


----------



## markjordan (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma in difesa chi gioca poi???


mexes paletta alex e i nuovi , 2 x me se sbolonano alex


----------



## Superpippo9 (12 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Chi sarà il terzo attaccante a cui accennava il Cavaliere?



Occhio a Pato...


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma in difesa chi gioca poi???



la difesa non sarebbe piu un problema perche con Ibra e Jackson Martinez le squadre avversarie non supererebbero neanche il centrocampo


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*




.


----------



## Tic (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



Mamma mia


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io lo terrei.......sinceramente....una grande squadra deve avere delle riserve di "lusso" e il francese sarà anarchico (con pippo che altro vuoi fare)ma ci ha salvato molte volte. Piazzerei matri,cerci ,e forse elsha in prestito...e pure niang che non mi ë mai piaciuto.



Lo terrei assolutamente anche io.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



8M + bonus? No problem  ...uno come te se li merita TUTTI! Zlatan deve essere il giocatore più pagato della rosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



Quando si tratta del pizzaiolo con Sky andiamo sul sicuro ... Alcino e Di Marzio sono i suoi portavoce .

Aspettiamo fiduciosi ...


----------



## Tic (13 Giugno 2015)

Qualcuno puo andare a fare una ricognizione nei forum avversari? Sono curioso di cosa si dice ora di Bee


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ibra-Jackson: non li fermi neanche con le cannonate!!! Attacco illegale per la serie A e per me il più forte in europa dopo quello del Barcellona.



Concordo.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2015)

Suma invita alla calma... perchè "quei tre insieme costerebbero sui 180 milioni"


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Qualcuno puo andare a fare una ricognizione nei forum avversari? Sono curioso di cosa si dice ora di Bee



Mamma mia ci sono juventini e interisti nei vari forum e siti che stanno FRIGGENDO!! Dicono che non teniamo conto del FPF che non potremo giocare in Europa


----------



## Aragorn (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*





Tic ha scritto:


> Qualcuno puo andare a fare una ricognizione nei forum avversari? Sono curioso di cosa si dice ora di Bee



Io sono andato su quello dei gobbi. Ci stanno sputando tanto di quel veleno addosso da far invidia a un nido di mamba neri

PS Godo


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



Praticamente se inseriamo Rami, è il Psg che che ci deve dare i soldi.  Notizia che non stà del tutto in piedi. Rami farebbe panchina fissa, ma soprattutto cosa ci fa il Psg di Rami??


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Giugno 2015)

Arriva anche Ibrahimovic. Ci spellerà vivi ma arriva.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Suma invita alla calma... perchè "quei tre insieme costerebbero sui 180 milioni"



e chi è il terzo????...comunque non scherziamo. Kondogbia deve venire per forza!!!!!!!!!


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi è il terzo????...comunque non scherziamo. Kondogbia deve venire per forza!!!!!!!!!



eder


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



Bene. Ma continuo a non capire perchè in ogni trattativa insistono nell'inserire Rami,fin dall'anno scorso. Allora che l'hanno preso a fare? In difesa è uno dei meno peggio,non vedo perchè non sbolognare ad esempio Alex,che,per quanto non mi dispiaccia, è troppo soggetto agli infortunii. Poi mi spiegate cosa caspita se ne farebbe il PSG di Rami?


----------



## medjai (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi è il terzo????...comunque non scherziamo. Kondogbia deve venire per forza!!!!!!!!!



Ecco. Non ci sono i soldi? Dobbiamo fare una squadra competitiva. E anche ci servono più giocatori, allora quella cifra salirà...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi è il terzo????...comunque non scherziamo. Kondogbia deve venire per forza!!!!!!!!!



Suma dice che a gennaio potremmo comporre un tridente simile a quello del Barca... e aggiunge: "Vero Luiz?"


----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi è il terzo????...comunque non scherziamo. Kondogbia deve venire per forza!!!!!!!!!



Parlava di JM, Ibra e Kondogbia


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Bene. Ma continuo a non capire perchè in ogni trattativa insistono nell'inserire Rami,fin dall'anno scorso. Allora che l'hanno preso a fare? In difesa è uno dei meno peggio,non vedo perchè non sbolognare ad esempio Alex,che,per quanto non mi dispiaccia, è troppo soggetto agli infortunii. Poi mi spiegate cosa caspita se ne farebbe il PSG di Rami?



Perché ci danno pure Marquinos e quindi lo devono sostituire...


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Suma dice che a gennaio potremmo comporre un tridente simile a quello del Barca... e aggiunge: "Vero Luiz?"


Luiz chi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Luiz chi?



Vallo a capire! Non credo Luiz Adriano...



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Arriva anche Ibrahimovic. Ci spellerà vivi ma arriva.



Concordo, però uno come Ibra ci serve assolutamente, intorno a lui si costruirà tutto. Prendere JM, Kondogbia e magari altri, non darebbe sufficienti garanzie. Perfino il Psg nonostante tutti i soldi spesi, per vincere, ha dovuto prendere Ibra.


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vallo a capire! Non credo Luiz Adriano...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Madonna ragazzi..ma qui si sta esplodendo! Calciomercato.com e Tuttosport danno anche Kondogbia e Ibra per fatti. Di Marzio sta un po piu cauto ma anche lui conferma che è quasi fatta..io voglio rimanere calmo ma come si fa a non illudersi??


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Giugno 2015)

Voglio la maglia di Zlatan con il numero 10!Finalmente aldilà dei risultati la 10 verrebbe nuovamente indossata da un vero campione....Mica come Boateng o cesso Honda.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver annunciato che Jackson Martinez è ad un passo dal vestire la maglia del Milan, Silvio Berlusconi ha parlato anche di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Sempre ai microfoni di QSVS, il Presidente rossonero ha dichiarato:"Ibrahimovic? Noi speriamo che torni al Milan. Siamo ottimisti. Abbiamo bisogno di tre attaccanti eccellenti. E li stiamo cercando".
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibrahimov...n-niente-di-vero-resto-al-psg-vt29041-16.html



Citando un vecchio detto del calcio, gli attaccanti ti fanno vendere i biglietti, i difensori ti fanno vincere gli scudetti. E' evidente che allo sviluppo ed alla crescita economica del Milan dei prossimi anni in oriente sia fondamentale aggiungere alla rosa attaccanti di livello, sono sempre loro i primi a farsi conoscere, sono i giocatori offensivi quelli più amati e ricercati. 

Quindi non stupitevi se prima di tutto guardiamo agli attaccanti sul mercato, fermo restando che è giusto investire pure li.

Ibra sono il primo a volerlo di nuovo, grande leader, grande trascinatore. Ci serve come il pane gente cosi.


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Citando un vecchio detto del calcio, gli attaccanti ti fanno vendere i biglietti, i difensori ti fanno vincere gli scudetti*. E' evidente che allo sviluppo ed alla crescita economica del Milan dei prossimi anni in oriente sia fondamentale aggiungere alla rosa attaccanti di livello, sono sempre loro i primi a farsi conoscere, sono i giocatori offensivi quelli più amati e ricercati.
> 
> Quindi non stupitevi se prima di tutto guardiamo agli attaccanti sul mercato, fermo restando che è giusto investire pure li.
> 
> Ibra sono il primo a volerlo di nuovo, grande leader, grande trascinatore. Ci serve come il pane gente cosi.



E' del football americano


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Suma dice che a gennaio potremmo comporre un tridente simile a quello del Barca... e aggiunge: "Vero Luiz?"



luiz???? ma non sarà mica luiz adriano?


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Citando un vecchio detto del calcio, gli attaccanti ti fanno vendere i biglietti, i difensori ti fanno vincere gli scudetti. E' evidente che allo sviluppo ed alla crescita economica del Milan dei prossimi anni in oriente sia fondamentale aggiungere alla rosa attaccanti di livello, sono sempre loro i primi a farsi conoscere, sono i giocatori offensivi quelli più amati e ricercati.
> 
> Quindi non stupitevi se prima di tutto guardiamo agli attaccanti sul mercato, fermo restando che è giusto investire pure li.
> 
> Ibra sono il primo a volerlo di nuovo, grande leader, grande trascinatore. Ci serve come il pane gente cosi.



Contando poi che gli attaccanti sono anche sempre i primi che vengono presi, quindi bisogna accaparrarseli prima che te li soffino. Per li difensore di livello dobbiamo fare MOLTA ATTENZIONE, è un ruolo chiave (e con la nostra difesa direi il più importante), quindi bisogna assolutamente fare la scelta giusta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> luiz???? ma non sarà mica luiz adriano?




Luiz nazario da Lima ????  ellllllll gordoooooooo


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Contando poi che gli attaccanti sono anche sempre i primi che vengono presi, quindi bisogna accaparrarseli prima che te li soffino. Per li difensore di livello dobbiamo fare MOLTA ATTENZIONE, è un ruolo chiave (e con la nostra difesa direi il più importante), quindi bisogna assolutamente fare la scelta giusta.



Secondo me Hummels è il meglio che puoi prendere al momento. C'è anche da considerare che abbiamo preso un allenatore che può organizzare un ottima fase difensiva prima di tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2015)

Inzaghi: _"Jackson Martinez e Ibrahimovic li ho fortemente voluti io al Milan e sono arrivati sotto la mia gestione. Se la società mi darà la possibilità di allenarli la prossima stagione lo farò, ho un contratto, se invece mi sarà detto diversamente continuerò per la mia strada." 

 _


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)




----------



## 28Maggio03 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>



ahahhaha bellissimo....cmq Ibra e' palese che vuole ritornare, basta leggersi le dichiarazioni di oggi....poi ovviamente dipendera'dal Psg pero' sono ottimista....l'accordo economico con Ibra e' gia' stato trovato, triennale da 6,5 milioni annui


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

ahahhahah il web sta impazzendo....il condor che tratta cr7


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio è scatenato



coi soldi di Bee


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> CALCIOMERCATO.com
> 
> In esclusiva : Ibra è fatta !!! Lo svedese ha accettato il contratto biennale a più di 6 milioni annui ( gli stessi soldi che prenderebbe in 1 anno al PSG .


secondo me servono a fare click, queste notizie. 
Spero di no ovviamente, ma ho sta sensazione.


----------



## medjai (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahhahah il web sta impazzendo....il condor che tratta cr7


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile sta succedendo veramente...!


Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, ma gli altri reparti?


Se pigliano tutti 'sti attaccanti ma poi in campo si presentano con Poli e Muntari si meritano di essere perculati dal mondo intero ahahahah


Hellscream ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, io credo che a Sinisa a forza di sorridere saranno spuntati altri 32 denti


 Certo che nella vita ci vuole anche fortuna  Sì ritroverebbe ad allenare una squadra proprio nel suo momento di rinascita


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> luiz???? ma non sarà mica luiz adriano?



Si. È lui. A Roma saranno felicissimi alle lacrime. Ma nella vita, quando le cose partono male, possono finire peggio. Si, che li portiamo via Romagnoli.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Concordo, però uno come Ibra ci serve assolutamente, intorno a lui si costruirà tutto. Prendere JM, Kondogbia e magari altri, non darebbe sufficienti garanzie. Perfino il Psg nonostante tutti i soldi spesi, per vincere, ha dovuto prendere Ibra.



Ma non hu dubbi su quello che dici, avevo gia' espresso lo stesso pensiero in altro thread.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2015)

E' fatta ormai, è l'unico di cui sono sempre stato certo


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2015)

non esulto per ovvi motivi, ma questa trattativa non mi sfiora proprio, è l'unico di cui sono abbastanza certo... però devono pensare agli altri reparti anche, ok attaccanti di spessore, ma serve anche altro


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (13 Giugno 2015)

Devo dire che su Jackson ero molto, molto scettico, avevo paura di illudermi. Su Ibra invece ci credo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



Dai eh portare a casa



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Suma dice che a gennaio potremmo comporre un tridente simile a quello del Barca... e aggiunge: "Vero Luiz?"


Per me il Luiz in questione è Enrique, quindi Luis


----------



## Dexter (13 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' fatta ormai, è l'unico di cui sono sempre stato certo



Ne sono convinto anche io, ormai l'operare di Raiola (e di Ibra) è abbastanza noto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



Sarà una trattativa MOLTO lunga, al psg ha ancora un anno di contratto a 12/14 milioni basta fargli un biennale da 6/7 milioniè il gioco è fatto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Raiola incontrerà il presidente del Psg Lunedì in Qatar per parlare del futuro di Ibrahimovic. Il Milan potrebbe inserire Rami nella trattativa. Il Milan poi dovrà trovare un accordo economico con lo stesso Ibrahimovic. Servirà un importante sacrificio economico. Circa 8 milioni a stagione più eventuali bonus.*



Secondo me faranno anche in fretta...se abbiamo l accordo con ibra il più é fatto.
Ibra ha 34 anni e il psg é un colosso a livello di potenziale economico,se vogliono un giocatore vanno e se lo prendono...magari tornano al Napoli con higuain.Poi non credo cadano ora dal pero,si saranno già programmati da tempo.Per noi ora ibrA ë fondamentale quindi credo che se abbiamo pagato la clausul per martinez se c'è bisogno di un sacrifico per ibra ci sarà.
Tre colpi uno dietro l altro poi sarebbero devastanti


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, per Ibrahimovic è già pronta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. La fascia da capitano, invece, è meno sicura. Se ne riparlerà più avanti in modo da non urtare l'attuale capitano Riccardo Montolivo. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, per Ibrahimovic è già pronta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. La fascia da capitano, invece, è meno sicura. Se ne riparlerà più avanti in modo da non urtare l'attuale capitano Riccardo Montolivo. *



E invece "urteranno" senza problemi il povero Keisuke? 
Ma poi Montolivo è così morto di sonno che nemmeno si accorgerebbe di aver perso la fascia.


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Oh ricordati Monto la fascia la prendo io.

Honda? Io conosco solo cbr di honda.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, per Ibrahimovic è già pronta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. La fascia da capitano, invece, è meno sicura. Se ne riparlerà più avanti in modo da non urtare l'attuale capitano Riccardo Montolivo. *



Urlarlo? Ibra appena entra e vede Montolivo gli fa "dammi la fascia" e quello obbedisce, punto e basta.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, per Ibrahimovic è già pronta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. La fascia da capitano, invece, è meno sicura. Se ne riparlerà più avanti in modo da non urtare l'attuale capitano Riccardo Montolivo. *




....più che urtare Montolivo io lo caccerei è proprio, è inutile.


----------



## Snake (13 Giugno 2015)

urtare? ma si ammazzasse


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe il modo perfetto per cacciare Montolivo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Voglio Ibra capitano che possa dire:


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

*Il quotidiano LeParisien riporta oggi le parole del presidente del PSG Al-Khelaifi: "Non c'e' mai stato alcun problema con Ibrahimovic. Il PSG vuole tenerlo e lo svedese vuole restare." Tattica del PSG per non lasciar andare il giocatore a 0 o chiusura definitiva?*


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, per Ibrahimovic è già pronta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. La fascia da capitano, invece, è meno sicura. Se ne riparlerà più avanti in modo da non urtare l'attuale capitano Riccardo Montolivo. *



ma vendiamolo stocazzodimontolivo


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Oh ricordati Monto la fascia la prendo io.
> 
> Honda? Io conosco solo cbr di honda.



ah gia, c'e' anche honda. un altro da vendere obbligatoriamente secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Il quotidiano LeParisien riporta oggi le parole del presidente del PSG Al-Khelaifi: Non c' mai stato alcun problema con Ibrahimovic. Il PSG vuole tenerlo e lo svedese vuole restare. Tattica del PSG per non lasciar andare il giocatore a 0?*



...e vissero felici e contenti  
Le trattative ci sono eccome perché Ibra non vuole più restare in Francia ed i francesi nemmeno lo amano.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> ma vendiamolo stocazzodimontolivo



Magari, ma chi se lo piglia? Ha il carisma di un bradipo.


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari, ma chi se lo piglia? Ha il carisma di un bradipo.



magari ad un club giapponese, che lo usa per il sushi


----------



## Dany20 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, per Ibrahimovic è già pronta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. La fascia da capitano, invece, è meno sicura. Se ne riparlerà più avanti in modo da non urtare l'attuale capitano Riccardo Montolivo. *


Deve avere assolutamente la fascia da capitano.


----------



## Marilson (13 Giugno 2015)

brutte dichiarazioni del presidente del Psg Al Khelaifi intanto..


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Il quotidiano LeParisien riporta oggi le parole del presidente del PSG Al-Khelaifi: "Non c'e' mai stato alcun problema con Ibrahimovic. Il PSG vuole tenerlo e lo svedese vuole restare." Tattica del PSG per non lasciar andare il giocatore a 0 o chiusura definitiva?*



Mah, resto positivo


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

tralaltro mi pare una smentita tutto fuorchè secca..
2 parole tanto per...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

beh però non ha detto ibra rimane al 100%..mi sembra un pò il gioco delle parti..vediamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

*AlKhelaifi presidente Psg frena:" Ibrahimovic vuole restare e noi vogliamo tenerlo".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *AlKhelaifi presidente Psg frena:" Ibrahimovic vuole restare e noi vogliamo tenerlo".*


Continuo a rimanere serena siamo solo a Giugno c'è tempo.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Il quotidiano LeParisien riporta oggi le parole del presidente del PSG Al-Khelaifi: "Non c'e' mai stato alcun problema con Ibrahimovic. Il PSG vuole tenerlo e lo svedese vuole restare." Tattica del PSG per non lasciar andare il giocatore a 0 o chiusura definitiva?*





.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



anche Al-Khelaifi, che sicuramente stupido non sarà, dopo le parole di ieri di Ibrahimovic, non poteva che rispondere così, se vuole avere qualche euro dalla cessione, non può essere il primo a dichiarare che se ne vuole liberare. Non poteva che dire così, "ha un contratto, vuole restare, lo vogliamo tenere". lasciamo a Raiola fare il suo lavoro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *AlKhelaifi presidente Psg frena:" Ibrahimovic vuole restare e noi vogliamo tenerlo".*



Settimana prossima chiudiamo


----------



## Elmajiko10 (13 Giugno 2015)

Ibrahimovic è già preso....lo dimostra il fatto del rinnovo di abate e sopratutto il contratto a Rodrigo ely che è un suo assistito....per quanto riguarda la fascia da capitano parleranno a 4 occhi lui è mosciolivo e credo che dopo appena 50 secondi di chiacchierata saltano sarà il nuovo capitano e condottiero


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic è già preso....lo dimostra il fatto del rinnovo di abate *e sopratutto il contratto a Rodrigo ely* che è un suo assistito....per quanto riguarda la fascia da capitano parleranno a 4 occhi lui è mosciolivo e credo che dopo appena 50 secondi di chiacchierata saltano sarà il nuovo capitano e condottiero


io direi che questa è la prova schiacciante...
vuoi ibra?? riprenditi ELY.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *AlKhelaifi presidente Psg frena:" Ibrahimovic vuole restare e noi vogliamo tenerlo".*



Tradotto dal "mercatese":
Non vediamo l'ora di sbarazzarcene ma vogliamo qualche soldo per il cartellino, o perlomeno non pagare buonuscite


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tradotto dal "mercatese":
> Non vediamo l'ora di sbarazzarcene ma vogliamo qualche soldo per il cartellino, o perlomeno non pagare buonuscite



Esattamente. Anche perché sarebbe economicamente assurdo rivendere Cavani, un investimenti pluriennale, per tenersi Ibrahimovic che per costi e futuribilità ti genera solo perdita.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Giugno 2015)

vabbè ma lo sceicco non puo' che dire cosi', mi pare ovvio.


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *AlKhelaifi presidente Psg frena:" Ibrahimovic vuole restare e noi vogliamo tenerlo".*



Al Khelaifi o come si scrive, poche storie. Vai dalla juve, prendi Tevez e saluta Ibra.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *AlKhelaifi presidente Psg frena:" Ibrahimovic vuole restare e noi vogliamo tenerlo".*



Quello che dicono Ibra e Raiola va sempre preso con le pinze. Per me Ibra vuole tornare a Milano ed al Milan, certo serve tempo e sopratutto lavorarci in maniera morbida con il PSG.


----------



## Sanchez (13 Giugno 2015)

Ibra è nostro da una settimana abbondante, stiamo sereni, arriva


----------



## Elmajiko10 (13 Giugno 2015)

Questo sarà il Milan del anno prossimo....scommetto pizza e birra
4-2-3-1
D.lopez
De sciglio mister x paletta Antonelli (darmian)
Montolivo kondogbia
Bonaventura ibrahimovic El sharawy
J.martinez
PS:MONTOLIVO urtroppo sarà un punto fermo dato che in questo momento è il nostro capitano
EL SHARAWY:quest anno sarà l ultima occasione se fallisce anche con ibra vicino sarà ceduto
PALETTA:comprato a gennaio sarà affiancato da un difensore top a meno che mexes non rinnova e si giocherà il posto con lui
DE SCIGLIO:stesso discorso per El sharawy
QUESTE SONO LE 4 INCOGNITE PER LA PROSSIMA STAGIONE MA INSERITI IN UN CONTESTO CON QUESTA FORMAZIONE POSSONO SICURAMENTE RENDERE.....Se il Milan tornerà in champions league questi 4 giocatori saranno i primi ad essere sostituiti a meno che qualcuno di loro dimostrerà il proprio valore


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo SportMediaset il Milan ha proposto ad Ibrahimovic di scegliere tra due possibili contratti: biennale da 8 mln di euro o triennale da 7 milioni di euro l'anno.*


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset il Milan ha proposto ad Ibrahimovic di scegliere tra due possibili contratti: biennale da 8 mln di euro o triennale da 7 milioni di euro l'anno.*



Biennale, speriamo nel biennale


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *AlKhelaifi presidente Psg frena:" Ibrahimovic vuole restare e noi vogliamo tenerlo".*



*Secondo Pedullà nonostante le parole del presidente del Psg il giocatore ritiene che la sua storia con il Psg sia conclusa e ha aperto in maniera totale al ritorno in rossonero, il Milan ha aumentato i contatti con l'agente del giocatorie (Raiola), i rossoneri offrono 7 milioni a stagione e gli aumenterebbero pure la durata del contratto ( al PSg ha il contratto in scadenza 2016 e prende 14,5 milioni all'anno),operazone scollegata da Jackson Martinez, siamo nella fase delle smentite di rito.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Giugno 2015)

La questione é che i 14,5 milioni netti a causa della legislazione francese sono 58 milioni lordi. Questo é quello che costerebbe un anno di Ibra (scontento?) al PSG.
Chiaro che ibra vorrebbe venir via con il PSG che paghi la differenza tra quanto prende al Milan e quando avrebbe preso al PSG, quindo fa la parte di quello che resterebbe volentieri a far spendere 58 milioni alla sua squadra. Dall'altra parte ogni milione di buonuscita che il PSG versa a Ibra gliene costerebbe 4 quindi per non sganciare 20-25 milioni a vuoto il presidente del PSG fa quello che terrebbe volentieri Ibra. Gioco delle parti, vedo Ibra al Milan.


----------



## goldenboy (13 Giugno 2015)

io non lo vorrei, mi dispiace ci altera lo spogliatoio e rovinerà completamente El Sharaawy, eppoi ha un'età e un costo che deve rimanere proibitivo, anche ora che è arrivato il denaro.
La squadra può diventare molto forte anche con i giovani che deve lanciare e con qualche innesto forte (e costoso), ma, ripeto, Ibra è controproducente.


----------



## 7volte (13 Giugno 2015)

goldenboy ha scritto:


> io non lo vorrei, mi dispiace ci altera lo spogliatoio e rovinerà completamente El Sharaawy, eppoi ha un'età e un costo che deve rimanere proibitivo, anche ora che è arrivato il denaro.
> La squadra può diventare molto forte anche con i giovani che deve lanciare e con qualche innesto forte (e costoso), ma, ripeto, Ibra è controproducente.


Il Faraone si ė rovinato da solo...sopravalutato


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

goldenboy ha scritto:


> io non lo vorrei, mi dispiace ci altera lo spogliatoio e rovinerà completamente El Sharaawy, eppoi ha un'età e un costo che deve rimanere proibitivo, anche ora che è arrivato il denaro.
> La squadra può diventare molto forte anche con i giovani che deve lanciare e con qualche innesto forte (e costoso), ma, ripeto, Ibra è controproducente.



Già, ci fa saltare lo spogliatoio. Dobbiamo puntare sui giovani. Vecchio. Costa troppo.
1) Lo spogliatoio governato da BONERA, ABBIATI, ABATE E MONTOLIVO???? Lo spogliatoio che litiga con Allegri, Seedorf e Inzaghi e da circa 2-3 anni è nel caos totale in mano a pippe che non sanno una sega dei valori di una big???

2) I giovani che in questo momento sono allo sbando più totale??? De Sciglio ha fatto una stagione orrenda ed El Shaarawy ha fatto la terza stagione e mezzo tra schifo in campo e infermeria.

3) Toni ha quasi 40 anni ed è capocannoniere, Ibra fisicamente e tecnicamente è un gigante rispetto a quello là.

4) Costa troppo? Vuoi che ti dica di stipendio quanto ci sono costati Muntari e Mexes finora???


----------



## davoreb (13 Giugno 2015)

goldenboy ha scritto:


> io non lo vorrei, mi dispiace ci altera lo spogliatoio e rovinerà completamente El Sharaawy, eppoi ha un'età e un costo che deve rimanere proibitivo, anche ora che è arrivato il denaro.
> La squadra può diventare molto forte anche con i giovani che deve lanciare e con qualche innesto forte (e costoso), ma, ripeto, Ibra è controproducente.



Se non lo prendi e vuoi puntare allo scudo pero devi prendere un centrocampista top.... di Maria, Iniesta o uno così insieme a kondogbia.

Io stimo moltissimo elsha ma si deve svegliare con o senza Ibra, ormai non è più un ragazzino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Già, ci fa saltare lo spogliatoio. Dobbiamo puntare sui giovani. Vecchio. Costa troppo.
> 1) Lo spogliatoio governato da BONERA, ABBIATI, ABATE E MONTOLIVO???? Lo spogliatoio che litiga con Allegri, Seedorf e Inzaghi e da circa 2-3 anni è nel caos totale in mano a pippe che non sanno una sega dei valori di una big???
> 
> 2) I giovani che in questo momento sono allo sbando più totale??? De Sciglio ha fatto una stagione orrenda ed El Shaarawy ha fatto la terza stagione e mezzo tra schifo in campo e infermeria.
> ...



Boommmmmm clap clap


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Dimenticavo il punto 5.

5) Abbiamo un'accozzaglia di scamorze che trottellano in campo da due anni e ci si lamenta di Ibra, uno che ti attacca al muro se fai male pure lo stretching? Ma vogliamo scherzare??? Abbiamo bisogno di LEADER, di UOMINI VERI, di gente che dia un esempio di professionalità e MENTALITA' VINCENTE. Ibra come pochi altri al mondo incarna queste doti. Non sarà un maestro del politicamente corretto e non sarà il massimo della gentilezza e pazienza, ma ora come ora non ci serve un padre confessore per sti giocatori, ci serve uno con gli attributi che insegni loro cosa significa sputare sangue per la maglia!


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

goldenboy ha scritto:


> io non lo vorrei, mi dispiace ci altera lo spogliatoio e rovinerà completamente El Sharaawy, eppoi ha un'età e un costo che deve rimanere proibitivo, anche ora che è arrivato il denaro.
> La squadra può diventare molto forte anche con i giovani che deve lanciare e con qualche innesto forte (e costoso), ma, ripeto, Ibra è controproducente.



Non sono d'accordo:
- Lo spogliatoio è già rovinato di suo. Basta guardare cosa hanno fatto a Seedorf gente del calibro di Montolivo, Bonera e Abate per citarne alcuni perchè non giocavano. Anzi Ibra sarebbe necessario proprio per ristabilire l'ordine che non c'è più.
-El Shaarawy se ha un minimo di cervello dovrebbe essere contento del suo arrivo perchè potrebbe solo migliorare. Guarda nocerino con Ibra e Nocerino senza Ibra. Se Elsha si rovinerà completamente non sarà certamente per Ibra ma per le sue creste e modi da VIP.
-I giovani vanno lanciati in un constesto funzionante e a maggior ragione con un Ibra in più da cui possono migliorare. 
-Ibra ti fa reparto da solo e anche con una rosa scarsa come quella di quest'anno ci avrebbe portato in Champions.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2015)

Zlatan ha un pensiero fisso: prima della fine della carriera, vincere la Champions League. Sa che a Parigi non potrebbe mai accadere, per mancanza di una storia che spinga mentalmente a superare l'ostacolo alla competitività in un torneo unico come quello, per non parlare del livello modesto della Ligue 1, che non allena a sufficienza la squadra in Europa (cosa che invece fa benissimo la nostra serie A, vedi l'esempio Juve). Il progetto del nuovo Milan fa intravvedere questa opportunità: due anni da urlo a capofitto verso quel titolo. O la va o la spacca. Poi, c'è un chiodo per ogni cosa...


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *


Dalla nostra abbiamo che Ibra ha solo un altro anno di contratto rimasto. Se non vogliono perderlo a zero euro, sarà meglio che abbassino le pretese e che lo lascino andare senza troppi fronzoli. Se vuole andare via per venire da noi, credo che alla fine verrà senza molte difficoltà (lo spero).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *


Io ho sensazioni positive perché abbiamo un legame particolare con Ibrahimovic e purtroppo con Raiola stesso. Inoltre non credo il PSG sia così restio a darlo via, il problema della coesistenza con Cavani non è una balla.


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ho sensazioni positive perché abbiamo un legame particolare con Ibrahimovic e purtroppo con Raiola stesso. Inoltre non credo il PSG sia così restio a darlo via, il problema della coesistenza con Cavani non è una balla.



Che poi si dice oltre che in campo si odino anche nello spogliatoio


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *



Raiola ha tutte le carte in regola per chiedere la risoluzione del contratto, secondo il regolamento della FIFA.







Ibra è al di fuori del periodo protetto, quindi può richiedere la risoluzione del contratto.
Si tratterà di concordare un'indennità, che in genere dipende dalle leggi locali.
E' chiaro che la volontà del giocatore avrà un valore preminente, nel senso che se il califfo rilancerà sullo stipendio, Ibrà deciderà sul da farsi.
Ma tutto lascia pensare che l'aria intorno a lui in Francia non è delle migliori e che il califfo stesso ne terrà conto.
Per questo sono ottimista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *


Se per caso domani cisarà un eventuale fumata nera io rimango fiduciosa e sono convinta che se verrà non sarà prima di Agosto.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Raiola ha tutte le carte in regola per chiedere la risoluzione del contratto, secondo il regolamento della FIFA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Improbabilissimo, se ci sarà una rescissione sarà consensuale.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Raiola ha tutte le carte in regola per chiedere la risoluzione del contratto, secondo il regolamento della FIFA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nessuno usa l'articolo 17.E' una vera e propria vergogna...C'è una sorta di patto "sottobanco" in cui nessun giocatore lo userà...Chi lo farà sarà infamato da morire....Dai è una porcata!Non si fanno ste cose.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Mi sembra che la volontà di Ibra sia quella di ritornare, e se Raiola va a fare questo viaggio in Qatar allora possiamo toglierci pure gli ultimi dubbi. Bisogna vedere se lo sceicco si accontenterà di una rescissione del contratto. Ma in caso di risposta negativa potremmo pagare qualcosina al PSG e portarcelo via. Sono fiducioso


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *



Leggere per favore

http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-calciomercato-e-rassegna-stampa-basta-off-topic-vt29097.html


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Nessuno usa l'articolo 17.E' una vera e propria vergogna...C'è una sorta di patto "sottobanco" in cui nessun giocatore lo userà...Chi lo farà sarà infamato da morire....Dai è una porcata!Non si fanno ste cose.



Tutti motivi per cui Ibra probabilmente lo farà, o vi siete scordati chi è?


----------



## Fabregas (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *



Solo io ci vedo la stessa situazione del 2010? A quei tempi Ibra andò dal Barca chiedendo di essere ceduto al real. 
Il Barca non avrebbe mai accettato e guarda caso per scongiurare questa eventualità c'era il milan.

Oggi 2015 Ibra va da El Khelaifi chiedendo la rescissione che difficilmente gli verrà concessa e guarda caso, ancora una volta, c'è il milan che con 4 noccioline e una stratta di mano si porta a casa Zlatan.

La storia è la stessa, gli interpreti pure


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Giugno 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Solo io ci vedo la stessa situazione del 2010? A quei tempi Ibra andò dal Barca chiedendo di essere ceduto al real.
> Il Barca non avrebbe mai accettato e guarda caso per scongiurare questa eventualità c'era il milan.
> 
> Oggi 2015 Ibra va da El Khelaifi chiedendo la rescissione che difficilmente gli verrà concessa e guarda caso, ancora una volta, c'è il milan che con 4 noccioline e una stratta di mano si porta a casa Zlatan.
> ...



il binomio ibra - raiola non e' nuovo a queste situazioni , ogni volta che ibra ha voluto cambiare squadra non si e' mai fatto scrupoli


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Sky Sport nella trattativa per riportare Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere inserita la cessione al PSG di Rami.


----------



## mark (14 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky Sport nella trattativa per riportare Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere inserita la cessione al PSG di Rami.


Rami è uno dei pochi difensori che terrei insieme a paletta!!


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky Sport nella trattativa per riportare Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere inserita la cessione al PSG di Rami.



Non vedo cosa possano farsene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky Sport nella trattativa per riportare Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere inserita la cessione al PSG di Rami.



Ma per quale motivo dobbiamo dare via l'unico difensore buono che abbiamo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, quella di domani (Lunedì 15 Giugno) sarà una giornata importante per la trattativa Ibrahimovic. Raiola incontrerà il proprietario del club parigino e, in maniera molto determinato, gli chiederà la rescissione del contratto (che scadrà tra un anno). Convincere El Khelaifi sarà molto dura. Ma Ibra e Raiola ci proveranno. Il Milan sta alla finestra e spera. *





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky Sport nella trattativa per riportare Ibra al Milan potrebbe essere inserita la cessione al PSG di Rami.



*Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport Ibrahimovic chiede al Milan un triennale da 6 milioni all'anno oppure un biennale da 9 milioni all'anno.*


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

*Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *


Triennale senza pensarci, Ibra nel nostro campionato può giocare ad alti livelli anche fino a 37-38 anni.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



Il biennale è bello corposo, temo sia difficile accontentarlo. 
il triennale lo escluderei, è già vecchio adesso.


----------



## mark (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *


Io offrirei un biennale a 6/6,5 milioni con opzione per il terzo anno..


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *




*Secondo La Repubblica, Ibra è stufo della Francia e non vede l'ora di andarsene. *


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



Dai un bel biennale per Zlatan e si torna a volare!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Il biennale è bello corposo, temo sia difficile accontentarlo.
> il triennale lo escluderei, è già vecchio adesso.



...vecchio? Meglio lui con una gamba sola di tutti quelli che abbiamo ora.


----------



## Petrecte (14 Giugno 2015)

A sto punto meglio triennale .... se gioca ancora Totti ....


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



meglio un triennale a 6mln. c'è riuscito Toni a 38 anni ad essere capocannoniere, non vedo come non possa riuscirci Ibra a 37 che è mille volte più forte di toni


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Fermo restando che non implica che Ibra stia per tre anni anche facendogli un triennale, se poi volesse ritirarsi o cambiare squadra per l'ultimo anno non sarebbe certo un problema lasciarlo partire a zero.


----------



## Davidinho22 (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



triennale assolutamente, un biennale non dà sicurezze, già l'anno prossimo sarebbe in scadenza, toccherà parlare o di rinnovi o di cessione, spero vivamente in un triennale, l'età non conta qua


----------



## Hammer (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Repubblica, Ibra è stufo della Francia e non vede l'ora di andarsene. *



Daje Zlatan, scappa dall'antipatia francese e vieni per tre anni da noi


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

Parliamo di un giocatore talmente fuori categoria che l eta non conta ... Questo a 35 anni la fa in testa al 95% dei cessi nostrani ( i cosiddetti Gilardini )


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



Triennale senza dubbio.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



triennale ad occhi chiusi.
Ibra può giocare ad altissimi livelli fino a 36-37 anni senza problemi.


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2015)

triennale e poi rinnovo per altri tre anni. Ibra deve giocare fino ai 40.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> triennale e poi rinnovo per altri tre anni. Ibra deve giocare fino ai 40.



E dopo ruolo da dirigente


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2015)

In 6 anni Ibra farà 120 gol con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E dopo ruolo da dirigente



No, no. Vice-Allenatore, così non sgarra nessuno neanche se pigliamo una mozzarella in panchina.XD


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



Molto meglio un triennale a sei milioni. E non si venga a dire che è troppo oneroso perché abbiamo speso gli stessi soldi se non di più per avere Muntari ed Essien in rosa, più Pazzini. Tra l'altro meglio la durata sia lunga poiché deve rimanere al Milan il più a lungo possibile, come uomo simbolo e come senatore per tenere in riga lo spogliatoio e inculcare la mentalità ai nuovi arrivati.


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

*Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



Forza! Ibra come back home


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



Sarà una trattativa molto ma molto lunga.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sarà una trattativa molto ma molto lunga.



Macchè, è già nostro, il PSG deve trovare il suo sostituto e non può permettersi di aspettare all'infinito. Domani sciolgono le riserve e ufficializzano il solito attaccante strapagato sui 50 milioni


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



 eccellente


----------



## siioca (14 Giugno 2015)

Io penso che se c è la volontà da tutte le parti, si chiuderà in poco tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



Prendere.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



Galliani sta trattando l'emiro come il suo scendiletto  tre anni fa lo obbliga a comprare Ibra; adesso lo vuole obbligare a ridarcelo gratis


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione. *



Triennale tutta la vita.


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



torna a casa Ibra


----------



## prebozzio (14 Giugno 2015)

> Le richieste di Ibra al Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport: triennale da 6 milioni di euro netti a stagione o biennale da 9 milioni di euro netti a stagione.


In pratica Ibra ne vuole 18 e sta a noi decidere in quanti anni spalmarli?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In pratica Ibra ne vuole 18 e sta a noi decidere in quanti anni spalmarli?



Se fosse così converrebbe a prescindere in 3 anni, tanto i soldi sono gli stessi.


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così converrebbe a prescindere in 3 anni, tanto i soldi sono gli stessi.



in realtà conviene anche economicamente perchè è vero che i soldi sono gli stessi ma sono spalmati su tre bilanci anziche due.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in realtà conviene anche economicamente perchè è vero che i soldi sono gli stessi ma sono spalmati su tre bilanci anziche due.



Eh appunto.


----------



## George Weah (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



Credo che il suo tempo a Parigi sia davvero finito. Penso, inoltre, che ad uno come Ibra bruci ancora quel campionato perso contro la Juve nel suo ultimo anno al Milan. Ma la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo.. )


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Credo che il suo tempo a Parigi sia davvero finito. Penso, inoltre, che ad uno come Ibra bruci ancora quel campionato perso contro la Juve nel suo ultimo anno al Milan. Ma la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo.. )



La possibilità che venga per perderne un altro non abita neppure nel mondo delle idee platoniche, vero? L'unico scudetto che ha perso in carriera lo ha perso al Milan...già questo fatto dovrebbe suggerire prudenza.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La possibilità che venga per perderne un altro non abita neppure nel mondo delle idee platoniche, vero? L'unico scudetto che ha perso in carriera lo ha perso al Milan...già questo fatto dovrebbe suggerire prudenza.



Bè evidentemente qualcosa nel nuovo progetto rossonero lo attira, altrimenti dubito che i vari interessati sarebbero ancora li a parlarne


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La possibilità che venga per perderne un altro non abita neppure nel mondo delle idee platoniche, vero? L'unico scudetto che ha perso in carriera lo ha perso al Milan...già questo fatto dovrebbe suggerire prudenza.



Non è stato l'unico quello perso con noi. Controlla meglio.


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bè evidentemente qualcosa nel nuovo progetto rossonero lo attira, altrimenti dubito che i vari interessati sarebbero ancora li a parlarne



Non colgo però la connessone diretta tra progetti e campo. Il verdetto lo dà il campo. Il campo emette il suo verdetto a fine campionato.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Non colgo però la connessone diretta tra progetti e campo. Il verdetto lo dà il campo. Il campo emette il suo verdetto a fine campionato.



ma che c'entra? se crei un progetto importante le possibilità di vincere sono maggiori. Se viene evidentemente pensa che è possibile vincere.


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra? se crei un progetto importante le possibilità di vincere sono maggiori. Se viene evidentemente pensa che è possibile vincere.



C'entra col fatto che il nostro amico in precedenza ha detto che "la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo". Bene, sono d'accordo anche io. Ho voluto però distinguere tra "certezze" e "possibilità" di riuscire, perchè le prime non le ha nessuno (o magari d'estate sì), alle seconde partecipiamo in tanti...e come andrà a finire per tutti non si sa. Non si sa ancora neppure se arriva Ibrahimovic, tra l'altro.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> C'entra col fatto che il nostro amico in precedenza ha detto che "la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo". Bene, sono d'accordo anche io. Ho voluto però distinguere tra "certezze" e "possibilità" di riuscire, perchè le prime non le ha nessuno (o magari d'estate sì), alle seconde partecipiamo in tanti...e come andrà a finire per tutti non si sa. Non si sa ancora neppure se arriva Ibrahimovic, tra l'altro.



non arrivano neanche Martinez e Kondogbia.  Non compriamo nessuno.


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> non arrivano neanche Martinez e Kondogbia.  Non compriamo nessuno.


----------



## George Weah (14 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La possibilità che venga per perderne un altro non abita neppure nel mondo delle idee platoniche, vero? L'unico scudetto che ha perso in carriera lo ha perso al Milan...già questo fatto dovrebbe suggerire prudenza.



Ma sì, era una battuta, il campo darà il suo verdetto, semmai Zlatan tornasse. Noto, ultimamente, una certa permalosità nel mondo juventino..


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> C'entra col fatto che il nostro amico in precedenza ha detto che "la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo". Bene, sono d'accordo anche io. Ho voluto però distinguere tra "certezze" e "possibilità" di riuscire, perchè le prime non le ha nessuno (o magari d'estate sì), alle seconde partecipiamo in tanti...e come andrà a finire per tutti non si sa. Non si sa ancora neppure se arriva Ibrahimovic, tra l'altro.



Mi sembra evidente che la paura sta aumentando 

Bene. Meglio cosi.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente che la paura sta aumentando
> 
> Bene. Meglio cosi.



Gli è rimasta una champions sullo stomaco.


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> non arrivano neanche Martinez e Kondogbia.  Non compriamo nessuno.



Non ho detto questo.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)




----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



.


----------



## George Weah (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> stupenda!!


----------



## markjordan (14 Giugno 2015)

goal


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

Facendo un discorso più ampio è evidente che Milano, proprio come città, in genere attira moltissimo i calciatori,
sinceramente non ne capisco il motivo, non essendo tra le più belle in Italia e Europa e non avendo attrattive tipo il mare,
forse per i ricconi ha prerogative inaccessibili per la gente comune?


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

------) http://www.milanworld.net/doppietta-di-ibrahimovic-svezia-montenegro-video-vt29117.html#post724416


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Facendo un discorso più ampio è evidente che Milano, proprio come città, in genere attira moltissimo i calciatori,
> sinceramente non ne capisco il motivo, non essendo tra le più belle in Italia e Europa e non avendo attrattive tipo il mare,
> forse per i ricconi ha prerogative inaccessibili per la gente comune?



Mah, è una delle capitali mondiali della moda, moda = figa, capitale della moda = tanta figa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Mah, è una delle capitali mondiali della moda, moda = figa, capitale della moda =* tanta figa*.



Fortunatamente ne rimane un pò anche per noi poveracci


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

doppietta del sommo stasera


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



ottimo. 
il gallo non si muove neanche, segno che non è lui che deve convincere il psg a mollarglielo, ma va direttamente raiola a chiedere la cessione. 
dai ibra ti aspettiamo.


----------



## Efferosso (14 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia ci sono utenti juventini qui che dopo aver sognato una champions con la loro squadra di fenomeni adesso si stanno facendo venire un fegato grosso come una casa solo perché arrivano un attaccante che gioca in portogallo e un trentaquattrenne 


Sempre se arrivano eh. Il fegato si ingrossa giusto per delle voci.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*


Già mi immagino la coppia Ibra-Martinez.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Già mi immagino la coppia Ibra-Martinez.



Ibra è bollito e Martinez è scarso e vecchio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sky - E' confermato. Domani ci sarà il blitz di Mino Raiola che volerà in Qatar per convincere il presidente del PSG, Al-Khelaifi, a lasciar partire Ibrahimovic in direzione Milan per una cifra minima.*



*Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



Nessun riferimento al Milan.


----------



## koti (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrà ugualmente magica"*


E' già con un piede a Milanello, dai.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



   ti aspettiamo bollito, ma tantocome dicono i gobbi non vieni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



Settimana prossima chiudiamo pure per lui.


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*


In due parole: "Vado al Milan"


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Mi sembra più un modo di dire che viene al Milan questo che se lo dicesse esplicitamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*


Dai ti aspettiamo!


----------



## URABALO (14 Giugno 2015)

Lui è il giocatore davvero fondamentale da prendere se vogliamo tornare a lottare per lo scudetto fin da subito,possiamo prendere chiunque ma il processo di crescita della squadra richiederebbe qualche mese per trovare i giusti automatismi di gioco,con lui invece si perderebbe meno tempo,ovvero quello giusto per competere con la Juve.
Non è al livello di Messi o di CR7,ma rispetto anche a questi due è l'unico giocatore al mondo capace di tenere da solo un intero reparto.
Non avrà più l'esplosività di qualche anno fa ma fisicamente è sempre di un altra dimensione,e come tutti i giocatori di esperienza adesso è arrivato in una fase della carriera in cui distribuisce meglio le proprie energie.
Poi ha quel tiro di potenza che anche se a volte finisce sulla traiettoria del portiere è talmente potente che fa gol lo stesso,vedere appunto il primo gol contro il Montenegro.

Da non dimenticare che in caso di arrivo al Milan per la prima volta giocherebbe un intera stagione senza Champions,quindi in campionato potrebbe essere addirittura più devastante del solito.
Prendere


----------



## mandraghe (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Hai davvero giocato insieme a Bonera?? Ohhhohhhohhhhhohhhhh



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*




In sintesi: sono a Milano.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Lui è il giocatore davvero fondamentale da prendere se vogliamo tornare a lottare per lo scudetto fin da subito,possiamo prendere chiunque ma il processo di crescita della squadra richiederebbe qualche mese per trovare i giusti automatismi di gioco,con lui invece si perderebbe meno tempo,ovvero quello giusto per competere con la Juve.
> Non è al livello di Messi o di CR7,ma rispetto anche a questi due è l'unico giocatore al mondo capace di tenere da solo un intero reparto.
> Non avrà più l'esplosività di qualche anno fa ma fisicamente è sempre di un altra dimensione,e come tutti i giocatori di esperienza adesso è arrivato in una fase della carriera in cui distribuisce meglio le proprie energie.
> Poi ha quel tiro di potenza che anche se a volte finisce sulla traiettoria del portiere è talmente potente che fa gol lo stesso,vedere appunto il primo gol contro il Montenegro.
> ...



tipo questo?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CQb-yyBBWs


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

Parole importanti. Forza Ibra torna con noi!


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



Dai Ibra!


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



3 o 4 stagione da noi e ti prometo che questa volta la champions la vinci


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2015)

dichiarazioni commoventi. spero vinca la champions ovunque voglia andare a giocare. 
la merita o no?


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



Dai, Mino, stappa un Crodino!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



Siamo l unica squadra che secondo me gli ë entrata un po' nel Cuore...dai ibra torna a casa,sarà l apoteosi al tuo arrivo!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



E' già nostro, più apertura di cosi non esiste


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



Ti stiamo aspettando


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic al termine di Svezia-Montenegro (due goal per lui): "Ho un altro anno di contratto col PSG e non ho fatto piani, ma le cose cambiano presto da un giorno all'altro. Penso di essere più vecchio, sono un padre, quindi se devo cambiare un club valuto diversamente la cosa. L'aspetto giusto non dev'essere soltanto quello sportivo, è come si trova la tua famiglia e in che tipo di città vuoi farla vivere. Un sacco di persone pensano alla CL, ma non è vero. Voglio solo trovarmi in un club dove mi diverto a giocare a calcio. Se non vincessi la CL, credetemi, la mia carriera rimarrebbe ugualmente magica"*



Peccato sia finito ci avrebbe fatto comodo  ....


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Siamo l unica squadra che secondo me gli ë entrata un po' nel Cuore...dai ibra torna a casa,sarà l apoteosi al tuo arrivo!!!



Il Teorema di Marco Ferradini. Siamo gli unici che l'hanno mandato via...


----------

